# plinking revolver



## nukehayes

What are your fav plinking revolvers? I'm trying to get ideas. Looking for something just to kill paper or cans.


----------



## Revolver

I think the Ruger Service Six or Bearcat is the way to go.


----------



## Baldy

*.22 Caliber*

You can't beat the .22's. Revolvers, pistols, and Rifles.
.22 cal New Model Ruger








.22 cal Mark Ruger.








:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## rfawcs

A .22LR revolver with at least a 4-inch barrel is the cheapest way to have fun at the range or woods. At 500 rounds for less than 10 bucks, it's almost unbeatable.

If you want more power, there are plenty of inexpensive 4-inch .38 Special caliber revolvers out there for sale as well. A S&W surplus/used Model 10 might be just the way to go.


----------



## hberttmank

For a great 22 revolver, the S&W 617 is hard to beat. You can get it with a 10 shot cylinder, and like most all S&W revolvers, the single action pull is really good.


----------



## moondog

My 6" K-22 is nice, but if I had money I'd buy a used J-frame "kit gun", I like the J size better for a .22


----------



## jimg11

*22 plinker*

something like this?


----------



## Bob Wright

Much as I like the Single Action revolver, I'd pick a Smith or even an old Harrington & Richardson top-break for plinkin'.

The speed of reloading a hand ejector or top-break makles it the better choice, in my opinion, especially if a lot of ammo is going to be burned up. The slower loading of a single action detracts some from the fun.

And, reloading the magazine of an autoloader gets the thumb sore after 400-500 rounds.

Bob Wright


----------



## milquetoast

I love the S&W titanium J-frames. They weigh like 9 or 10 ounces, so easy to carry.

For the coolness factor, though, I'd have to say the little Ruger Bearcat. Just for looks.


----------



## Wheels

http://www.heritagemfg.com/site/department.cfm?id=50

I just saw this heritage hand gun at academy. Single action so I won't buy it. But it's part of the 22 cal revlover group.


----------



## Wheels

Found another one.

http://www.korthusa.com/revolver_en.htm

This revlolver looks very promising but I have no idea on the price. Has anyone heard of Korth revolvers before?


----------



## OrangeSkies

Here's a couple Korth's from gunbroker.com - the Reserve price on this one is only *$15,121*










http://gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=64489357

The seller includes this little tidbit in his listing:


> I won't try to expostulate with you that Korth is the best value for your hard earned dollars, however, IT IS THE MOST EXCLUSIVE HANDGUN BRAND ON EARTH.


And then this:


> The combat model is practical enough to carry.


No sh!t? You mean for just $15,000 I can buy a combat model that's actually _practical_ to carry? How could _anyone_ pass this up?

For you more spendthrift buyers, here's a "plain jane" model for just *$5,100*:










http://gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=64635624


----------



## Wheels

ouch...

<putting tail between legs>

I guess I should not bitch about the $550 S&W wants for the DA wheel gun.


----------

